# VAil, steamboat or Breckenridge?



## bdurstta (Oct 27, 2008)

WHich place has more to do in Summer?  Which timeshare would you recommend?

Barbara


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Breckenridge.  We have been up there many times from Denver.  Best timeshares are going to be the Hyatts and Valdoro.  Grand Timber Lodge is nice, too.  I would always take Gold Point, Swan Mountain or Rock Ridge.   French Ridge is okay and would suffice as well.  

My preferred resort is Val Chatelle in Frisco, a couple of miles down the short-cut road, but we own six weeks there, so that is why I say that one.   I like the private hot tub on the deck, but it isn't a resort at all, just a comfortable, large townhouse with a garage and 3 bedrooms.  

You didn't say what exchange company.


----------



## CATBinCO (Oct 27, 2008)

Another vote here for Breck. They turn part of Breck Ski Resort into the Peak 8 Fun Park (Google it) and that's always a hit with the kids. If you really want to, Denver is about 90 mins. away and good for a day trip.


----------



## Floridaski (Oct 27, 2008)

*I vote for Breck also*

For summertime, Breck is a great place and there are so many things to do in the general area.  There are numerous timeshares in Summit, but I have to agree that Hyatt Main Street, Valdaro, Grand Timber and Gold Point are all very good.  These are mostly II, so if you are looking for RCI - French Ridge is just ok.  If you get a remodeled room, French Ridge can be very nice.  I wrote a very detailed review of French Ridge from our 2008 stay over the 4th of July.

Swan Mountain is also very nice and they are also RCI.  They are actually closer to Keystone, but it is all so close to each other it does not make much difference.   We prefer biking in Keystone, fishing in Lake Dillon and you can hike anywhere. 

Steamboat is beautiful, but Breck would get my vote due to the variety of things to do in Summit County.  

I am not a huge fan of Vail, summer or winter.  I know that I am in the minority with regards to winter due to the terrain for skiing.  But, Vail just is not favorite for many reasons.  

You will not go wrong with Breck, do the summer thing on the mountain (Alpine slide, maze etc..) you can hike, bike (paved trail along the Snake River or of course down the mountain), horseback ride, shop, white water raft, go fishing, do the gold mine tours, go golfing, get a massage or other spa treatment, history tours, take scenic drives, or did I mention just relax!  

Breck also has great restaurants - from gourmet to inexpensive burgers or pizza.

Everyone goes to Colorado during the winter to ski, but I actually think the Summer equals or surpasses the winter vacation.  The summers in Colorado are nothing short of wonderful.  We could spend the entire summer there - if only someone would pay our bills!

You will enjoy yourself regardless of which you choice, Good luck!


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 28, 2008)

Breckenridge probably has more to do but with that comes the hoards from the Front Range. Steamboat is very nice in the summer (the saying is you come for the winter but stay for the summer) and a number of festivals along with Strings in the Mountains, a concert series of Classical and popular music. You can take the Gondy to the top and mountain bike down.

I am biased living in Steamboat in the Winter but if you want to get away, choose Steamboat. If you want to have a lot of activities and people, go Breck. Vail is not my favorite place for a number of reasons.

Cheers


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Vail in the summer.  It's simply beautiful, offers great shopping and dining, good bike trails and hiking, lots of activities, European charm, etc.  I also like Breckenridge and Steamboat, but Vail is my favorite.  If I were ranking them, I'd choose:

1)  Vail
2)  Breckenridge
3)  Steamboat Springs

I'd be interested to know what people don't like about Vail...other than the fact that I-70 runs right through the valley.  That's not a plus, but there isn't anything the town can do about that.

Steve


----------



## Floridaski (Oct 28, 2008)

*Parking $ 25.00 dollars for winter at Vail*

We are not cheapskates by any definition - but $25.00 dollars for parking to ski is not my cup of tea.  Vail  is beautiful and I am not going to cite all the things I dislike about Vail.  We own a condo in Keystone, which is a Vail development - but Vail is just not my favorite.

I think everything about Vail except - everything there is just too expensive, Beaver Creek is also not in my top 10 either.  We have been to both several times and I still come to the conclusion that we are more comfortable at Breck, Keystone, Steamboat or Crested Butte.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 28, 2008)

Vail thinks very highly of themselves.  Unfortunately, other Colorado ski resorts are now trying to give Vail a run for their money in that department.  Maybe the economic downturn will ground them for a little while...

Kurt


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 29, 2008)

The main reason I like Steamboat is it was a real town before it was a resort and it still is today. The locals and others act like the mountain is just another thing in town, not the only reason the location exists. One example is F M Light and Sons which recently had their 100th anniversary as a clothing shop in Steamboat Springs. Lots of development may change that but it will take a long time.

Vail was and is a ski resort only and lacks any really sense of community, IMHO. Vail has GREAT skiing but if you want more of a feeling of "reality" Steamboat Springs, Breckenridge and even Winter Park (Fraser River Valley) are better choices. Aspen is a mix of these two "feelings", being an old mining town and a place to see and be seen.

Cheers


----------



## gwenco (Oct 29, 2008)

*Steamboat, Steamboat, Steamboat!*

Steamboat, Breck and last would be Vail.  Steamboat has white water rafting, rodeos, hiking to a beautiful waterfall that is a short distance from downtown. Hot air balloon rodeo in the summer - mid-July.  It's a great town that still has the western feel to it.  Although it is becoming more upscale, it's still our favorite by far.  You can tube down the Yampa River which basically run's adjacent through downtown for $10.  Great restaurants and a Hot Springs pool outside of town - 7 miles to be exact, which is extremely unique.

Breckenridge is our second favorite. Has an actual downtown also with great variety of restaurants and like Cindy say's, a nice variety of timeshares to choose from.  The Hyatt is right on Main Street and Grand Timber is just off of main. 

Vail is a ski-resort/town sandwiched between a major freeway - I-70.  

Of course, taste is to each his own, as they say!


----------



## Dave*H (Oct 30, 2008)

IMHO, this is a silly argument.  I've spent time in all, summer, fall, spring, and winter.  They all have things that give them the edge over the others.  It is a highly dependent on things such as the makeup of your group, what sort of activities you like, and what you place a premium on.  For any of them, it would be easy to come up with a personality profile that would make one location the hands down favorite over the others.


----------



## derb (Oct 30, 2008)

*Altitude*

Vail is 2K lower than breck and that is important to a flatlander.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 30, 2008)

Dave*H said:


> IMHO, this is a silly argument.



I don't see any arguing here. Just different perspectives on what each area is like from different people which is what the OP wanted. 

As you say, depending on what you want/like, each can meet your needs to a lesser or greater extent. 

Cheers


----------



## judyjht (Oct 30, 2008)

1.  Vail
2. Steamboat
3. Breckenridge - never stayed there

We had out best summer vacation ever in Vail

Fishing every day, cattle drive, para-gliding, bike riding  FABULOUS!!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 30, 2008)

We love Steamboat.  The Steamboat Grand is one of the finest TSs and hotels we have ever seen. The WorldMark is clean and well maintained. We have had good times at both but the Steamboat Grand is really outstanding.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 30, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My preferred resort is Val Chatelle in Frisco, a couple of miles down the short-cut road, but we own six weeks there, so that is why I say that one.



I don't own at Val Chatelle but it is also my favorite.  Large units, convenient and I love the town of Frisco

George


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2008)

bogey21 said:


> I don't own at Val Chatelle but it is also my favorite.  Large units, convenient and I love the town of Frisco
> 
> George



That private hot tub just seals the deal!  You know, George, that is my supertrader that I use to post my sightings through RCI!  If you want to buy a week, there are always some for sale by owners in the newsletter.


----------

